# DVD of Aires.



## torquayite (May 1, 2005)

Seventieth birthday yesterday...urghhh...but got a wonderful DVD made by Campingcar Infos., a great French site for "caristes".
Well pleased as it works on the laptop without having to get on the net and has maps of many countries with aires, some with photos. and users comments.
Virtually all French language despite the English version it offers when turned on. But brilliant if you are one of those wanderers like me who drives until feeling like stopping and wants to find the nearest sleepy spot without prior planning.
Excellent, and I think it was well worth the small charge.
Peter.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A belated Happy Birthday Peter :wink: .

Campingcar-infos is a great website for checking out aires and i'd agree, the dvd is the icing on the cake for anyone touring with a laptop.

Had to pay for mine myself though  but well worth the money  

pete


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

torquayite

Was the website in English.
How much did you pay.
Would love it for France.

Thanks


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Norah & Neil.

I think torquayite has logged off so;

For the website itself there is a basic english guide >here<

However, if you want to buy the cd or dvd (€16.50) you have to go through the online ordering process >here< which is in French but fairly straightforward to follow.

Shout if you need assistance!

pete


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

I believe it is updated every couple of months so best to order it nearer the time of your trip.


Motorhomer


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Excellent!!!! Looked at the DVD a few times and wondered what it was like. Just ordered one as I like to browse and dream alot , want to be planned and ready for our first trip at Easter.

Took me about 10 seconds and it was done.

Thanks for the link

Mandy


----------



## torquayite (May 1, 2005)

*DVD Sites*

Thanks, Pete, for giving the required access.
It amazes me how you know how to do these things. I would have been copying all the site headings, and probably getting a dot in the wrong place.
I always claim a senior moment as my excuse.
What are the chances of one of you experts doing an all English similar DVD ?
I have already noticed on the French one a few sites of nice aires I have visited are not actually listed.
In another Motorhome chat, someone is moaning about "blog" type posts. You know, "we went to Splodge and fed the dog at half past three. Usually we wait until five, but...."
I am guilty, but do not post my daily diary, usually taking almost a year to type it out.
It is for my use only, but lists everywhere we stay, what it was like, how much it cost, what the weather/church/scenery/driving etc. was like.
Actually, though it would probably bore the pants off anyone else, for us it brings back forgotten memories and also is a personal reference of good sleepy spots.
However, my twice a year booklets do contain a lot of sites and aires, virtually all free, and I am sure everyone else on this list has similar information.
Being a two finger typist, it would take me an eternity to create a list like the Campingcar info. one, but if anybody fancies giving it a try, I will be delighted to look out all our stops in France, Italy, Switzerland and Spain for their inclusion.
Any masochistic hero out there?
Peter.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi again Peter,

We have a campsite database on here, theres a fair sized list so far but what we need is folk like yourself to add a few of the aires etc they've experienced.

Toggle down to the bottom of the page and you'll see it there or follow >this< link.

If you do fancy writing a few accounts of your travels, I for one would be delighted to read them, ignore those blog knockers!

pete.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Peejay to the rescue again. Thanks.

Had the website in French but not so good at the translation.


----------



## torquayite (May 1, 2005)

*trip to Italy, Oct/Nov. 2005*

Encouraged by Pete, I have copied my diary of our trip through Luxembourg, France, Switzerland and Italy last Autumn to the site.
It is a personal log, but with some interesting happenings including an accident by Lake Como and a break in in Rome.
Sorry it is a bit long.
Peter.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Go on then Peter, put me out of my misery, I can't seem to find it anywhere.  

Pete


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

torquayite, go on give us a clue where is it :!:


----------



## torquayite (May 1, 2005)

*journal*

Sorry...I copied it to the Journal section, but it all came out without paragraphs, etc., and only half of it transferred.
I am not au fait with all this amazing techno stuff.
I have it on my computer with small photos etc., all nicely laid out as one would require, in Word.
Is there any way I can send it to the site, as the way it looks in the Journal is not far short of illegible?
Sorry about that.
I did send it there before, but it must not have arrived.

Peter.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Peter,

The easiest way for now would be to simply start a new post in the>Motorhome Trips< forum and cut and paste the text into there from your computer without the photo's. If its a long one then split it into 2 separate posts.

Cutting and pasting photo's from your computer doesn't work as you say. To get photo's to appear you need to either - 1. create a photo album on MHFacts and upload them there - or 2. upload them onto an image hosting website like www.photobucket.com 
Then when you've done that you'd need to provide a link to each photo in your report or to the entire album.

If later on you decide you want to have a go at this then theres loads of useful posts in the >Website Help< forum explaining how to do this, i'd recommend a good read through the posts there.

pete.


----------



## torquayite (May 1, 2005)

*DVD sites*

Thanks, Pete. 
Done that and deleted the journal.
Don't be too hard with the criticisms......
Peter.


----------

